# Bob Sikes 9/23/13



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh man did it feel good out there on the bridge. Temp around 73 with a fair NE breeze most of the night. Could have fed an army with all of the ground mullet! I only kept enough to eat but dang I've never seen so many. 
I should have titled this Bob Yikes because of this dark colored crane there that I've never seen. He sat on one of the bumpers for over an hour watching me toss back hundreds of fish one just after another. Then this rabid SOB started squawking like crazy for about 2-3 minutes non-stop! Guess he was hungry and just had enough because that joker all of a sudden came flying right up at me with his wings spread out about 5ft while raising holy hell! I mean he was pissed!!! He got so close in attack mode that I tried to thump his damn head with my big ole flashlight :laughing:
Had he not backed off then I would have been forced to let his long ass neck feel the edge of my blades that are always at the ready. Luckily for him it was not game over as he backed away and flew within sight distance. Maybe he was pissed because his lady bird was standing close looking for a meal and hadn't got one yet. Well I fixed her up so she was happy and full. Old mean ass made a few more approaches but knew better than to get that close again. Anyone ever try crane soup? Crazy ass birds :yes:


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Funny


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Haha, always enjoy reading your posts Smarty...


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Good stuff!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

I was fishing with my daughter and LP off the rock point out at Pickens last night and as LP and I would catch fish my daughter would take them to the ice chest. As my daughter was walking over to pick up a hard tail one of those cranes flew in front of her and grabbed the fish and flew about 30 yds out over the water and released the fish back into the bay. Lucky he did not pick a fight with my brat or he may have been invited to thanks giving dinner. Tastes like chicken right Smarty ????? UGLY


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> I was fishing with my daughter and LP off the rock point out at Pickens last night and as LP and I would catch fish my daughter would take them to the ice chest. As my daughter was walking over to pick up a hard tail one of those cranes flew in front of her and grabbed the fish and flew about 30 yds out over the water and released the fish back into the bay. Lucky he did not pick a fight with my brat or he may have been invited to thanks giving dinner. Tastes like chicken right Smarty ????? UGLY


That Bird is out for blood! I blame my bud Chris


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Ugly 1 said:


> I was fishing with my daughter and LP off the rock point out at Pickens last night and as LP and I would catch fish my daughter would take them to the ice chest. As my daughter was walking over to pick up a hard tail one of those cranes flew in front of her and grabbed the fish and flew about 30 yds out over the water and released the fish back into the bay. Lucky he did not pick a fight with my brat or he may have been invited to thanks giving dinner. Tastes like chicken right Smarty ????? UGLY


 
that must of been the same one that threw your pliers into the bay...


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

I blame Chris for catching the hard tail and Camille for not diving on the bird to save our bait!!! J/K They both yelled at the bird and I turned around just in time to witness the theft and safe release. And the one that stole my pliers and threw them off Sikes was one of those evil seagulls. Thanks for reminding me Matt! Im headed over to KFC to make myself feel better. UGLY


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Funny stuff guys! Now that I think about it, before that crazy bird bastard was on the bumper watching me he was sneaking up behind me a few times but I didn't think too much about it because that's what most of them do to steal your bait. At the time I should have known he was F'ed up in some way because he was very brasion when I ran him off at 1st. Seriously he was one insane winged SOB on a mission of some sort. I've never seen anything like it. PETA can suck my ass because the next time that bastard rushes me I'll be posting pics of that dead chicken for sure :laughing:


----------



## mcbig1 (Sep 25, 2008)

They taste better than Pelican,but not near as tender as Seagull !


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Ugly 1 said:


> I blame Chris for catching the hard tail and Camille for not diving on the bird to save our bait!!! J/K They both yelled at the bird and I turned around just in time to witness the theft and safe release. And the one that stole my pliers and threw them off Sikes was one of those evil seagulls. Thanks for reminding me Matt! Im headed over to KFC to make myself feel better. UGLY


 
don't mention it!!


----------

